# FLR(M) Application Checklist- Aug 2017



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

It’s time! I’ve got all the docs ready for my wife’s FLRM application in a week’s time. Do you think we’re good to go?

#######################################################

First arrival in the UK:	24/12/2014
Visa Expiry: 25/08/2017
Intended Application method:	Paper and postal application
Visa fee: £993 (filling credit card details) + IHS £500 (to be paid online) = £1493


*1. Applicant*

FLRM Form – paper version (April 2017), filled by hand
Payment confirmation printout
IHS fee reference printout
Passport 
2x passport sized photos – name written on the back
Original Marriage Certificate with certified translation

Photocopy of the marriage certificate

1.1 English Language Requirement
Bachelors Degree Certificate 


Photocopy of the degree certificate

*2. Sponsor*

Passport
1x passport sized photo - name written on the back 

2.1 Financial Documents
Letter from employer
6 months salary slips 
6 months postal bank statements


*3. British Child*
Passport
GP correspondence letter- dated within 3 months from August

Photocopy of the letter



*4. Accommodation *
(The property belongs to my brother and I have rented it out. My brother’s home address, including poll card, is registered to this address, but he is living at a separate address with his family)
Brother’s letter 
Tenancy agreement

Photocopy of the tenancy agreement.


*5. Correspondence Evidences.*

Applicant’s 4 letters, sponsor’s 4 letters and 3 joint (1 extra), as shown below

.............2015.........2016.......2017
Jan........A-DWP.......S-BS.......A-GP
Feb
March
April.......J-CT..........J-CT........J-CT
May
June.......S-PC.........A-PC........S-GP
July 
Aug
Sep
Oct.........A-BS.........S-1
Nov
Dec

DWP- NI number letter, STW – water bill, 1 – electricity bill, CT – council tax, BS – bank statement, GP – GP letter
PC- poll card


Photocopy of all the above letters


#######################################################


I hope I am not missing anything. I’d highly appreciate if you could share your comments.


Thank you.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

> 3. British Child
> Passport
> GP correspondence letter- dated within 3 months from August


Why are you providing these if the child is British? I'm also applying for FLR-M next month, so just asking. Does section 12 include dependants who are not applying?

You need to also include the Birth Certificate.

Why are you sending GP correspondence? I've not included any for my British Child.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

The child is British, you know that but how would UKVI know that? It's been asked in the guidance to provide either the passport or birth certificate, NOT both. You must include any children, whether they're British citizen or not under section 4 (in paper application form).

'As well as children who are applying with you, you should also include details of any dependent
children not applying with you, including those who are British citizens or settled
in the UK.'

They also want us to prove that the child lives at the same address with parents, to show parental responsibility. So the letter satisfies that.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> The child is British, you know that but how would UKVI know that? It's been asked in the guidance to provide either the passport or birth certificate, NOT both. You must include any children, whether they're British citizen or not under section 4 (in paper application form).
> 
> 'As well as children who are applying with you, you should also include details of any dependent
> children not applying with you, including those who are British citizens or settled
> ...


UKVI will know the child's nationality soon as they tap in his/her passport number into their system or by seeing the original Birth Certificate/Passport.

Anyways, I have completed section 4. But where does it ask for correspondence for the British child? Or have you just included it yourself?

I have letters addressed to the baby so that's not an issue, but just want to know if it's required or not.

Thanks.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'll leave the passport out and include child's BC with it- I'm pretty sure they wouldn't need both..

A premium service applicant was asked by the ECO at the in person application centre, specifically asking for an evidence of letters under British child's name. Luckily she had some NHS letters under baby's name.

Download the paper application and go to page 64 and 65. Its mentioned in there. It sounds like it's only for dependant children but it applies to all your dependent children including those with British citizens.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Thanks, I'll leave the passport out and include child's BC with it- I'm pretty sure they wouldn't need both..
> 
> A premium service applicant was asked by the ECO at the in person application centre, specifically asking for an evidence of letters under British child's name. Luckily she had some NHS letters under baby's name.
> 
> Download the paper application and go to page 64 and 65. Its mentioned in there. It sounds like it's only for dependant children but it applies to all your dependent children including those with British citizens.


Thanks, I don't have any letters addressed to our baby within 3 months, their all much much older.

Did you get a letter especially done from the GP for this purpose? Is it the 1 letter you're including?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, you need just one evidence and yes again, I spoke to the surgery receptionist and requested any form of letter addressed to our baby. She sent us a letter confirming her registration at the surgery (just for visa purpose). You could try that as well.

I just read through the form again and at the bottom of page 64..

'If you have dependent children under the age of 18 in the UK (or children who are over 18
and who have already been granted leave in this category as your dependent), you must
provide the documents listed below for each child, in addition to those already listed above,
even if they are not included in the application:
• Passports/travel documents to confirm your child’s immigration, settlement or citizenship
status.
• Biometric residence permit if your child has been issued with one since entering the UK.'

This tells we need to include the passport as well I guess.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Yeah, you need just one evidence and yes again, I spoke to the surgery receptionist and requested any form of letter addressed to our baby. She sent us a letter confirming her registration at the surgery (just for visa purpose). You could try that as well.
> 
> I just read through the form again and at the bottom of page 64..
> 
> ...


You're right. I, too will be including the passport and a letter from the GP.

Thanks.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice one. Good luck!


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> Yeah, you need just one evidence and yes again, I spoke to the surgery receptionist and requested any form of letter addressed to our baby. She sent us a letter confirming her registration at the surgery (just for visa purpose). You could try that as well.
> 
> I just read through the form again and at the bottom of page 64..
> 
> ...


Hi mate 
the guidance you say page 64 could you plz give me a link to that so I can look at the guidance for FLR (M) as I will be applying in Dec too and I have 2 children who are british born and will help me a lot thanks in advance!!!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Heres the link: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-extend-stay-in-the-uk-as-a-partner-form-flrm


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Any other comments please?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

I can't see any more comments coming through on my checklist. So I'd take it that we're good to apply without further documents.

One last thing...I'm only including photocopies of letters that I need them to return to me. Is this okay or is it mandatory to include a complete set of copies?

I'd highly appreciate if anyone can confirm this.

Cheers


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi again, can you maybe post what the letter from the GP says so I know what they should include. Also is it address to your child or Parent or Guardien of...? 

Thanks.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey,

It's a very short letter firming my daughter is registered with the surgery and it says:

..................Letterhead shows the surgery logo and address................NHS England

Miss XXX XXXXXX
No Street
Wollaton
Nottingham postcode

6 July 2017

This is to confirm Miss XXX XXXXXX is registered with Wollaton Medical Centre and her doctor is Dr XXX XXXXX.



signed

XXX XXXXXX
Secretary


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Hey,
> 
> It's a very short letter firming my daughter is registered with the surgery and it says:
> 
> ...


Does the letter say "Dear MISS XXX XXXXXX" ?

Also are you providing anything to cover the two points below? It's from page 65.



> Evidence of your and/or any partner’s parental responsibility for the child/children.
> 
> Evidence of where you and/or any partner lives, as the parent of the child/children


The second point, is that covered by the cohabitation letters we are providing?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Nope, no 'Dear' is mentioned in mine.

Yeah, I'd think that the second point is covered by the cohabitation letters. For the first point I'd argue that UKVI wants see the child is residing at the same address as parents. So the GP letter would answer that. 

It says:
'Evidence of where your child/children normally lives and that you and/or any partner play an active role in their upbringing. This evidence should be dated within the last 3 months and can include:
Official correspondence addressed to the child/children;
▪▪Doctor’s/hospital letters on official headed paper stating the child’s/children’s registered
▪▪School/nursery letter(s) on headed paper stating the child’s/children’s registered address.
▪▪If you have access rights to your child a court document issued by the courts showing
your access rights; and/or evidence from your former partner that you have access
rights.
▪▪Evidence of your and/or any partner’s parental responsibility for the child/children.
▪▪Evidence of where you and/or any partner lives, as the parent of the child/children
▪▪Evidence of anything else you would like us to consider regarding your child’s life, both
in the UK and outside the UK.'

They haven't given how many evidence they want to see. So just one, GP letter would do I guess.

Can you not get a letter from the nursery as well? My little one doesn't go to a nursery. Fully cared, pampered and well looked after by mummy at home


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Nope, no 'Dear' is mentioned in mine.
> 
> Yeah, I'd think that the second point is covered by the cohabitation letters. For the first point I'd argue that UKVI wants see the child is residing at the same address as parents. So the GP letter would answer that.
> 
> ...


Same, not of nursery age yet.

Do you think it would be ok to add in the GP letter...

"XXXXX's parent's Mr XX XXXX and Mrs XX XXXX are also registered at the same GP surgery?"

Or is it best to just keep it about the baby being registered there as it's addressed to baby?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think you should include parents registration details in that letter. Just make a request over the phone and when you get the letter, see what's been included. What ever the surgery includes in the letter, I think it'd be okay with UKVI, so long as it addressed to your child/children.


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi

Can you please advise if you are applying for FLR (M) and you have one child born in Uk, does the sponsor need to meet income threshold of £18,600 or £22,400?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

£18,600 if the child is British citizen, EEA citizen or settled in UK.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

My little one has got a dated letter yesterday from the bank about her savings account and it's addressed to 'Parent or guardian of Miss X XXXXX' with full address and postcode. I will include this one as well.


----------



## Hughton (Jan 8, 2017)

Will you include photographs? My understanding is that we need to include 5 or 6


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hughton said:


> Will you include photographs? My understanding is that we need to include 5 or 6


Photos of you and your spouse together? No, that's only required for the initial spouse visa, not for FLR. Instead, you must show letters addressed to you and/or to your spouse.


----------



## Hughton (Jan 8, 2017)

OK thanks, my understanding that was that we should show a couple of photos to show our life in the UK. But if they are not required I will leave them out.


----------



## mrslowe (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi, I have a question. What documents did you bring to the post office for the biometric enrolment?


----------



## fatos110 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi 

What was the process for Biometric Residence Permit if you applied by post? 



Many Thanks!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi There,

You must take the letter you've received from the UKVI with barcode. It has your details with visa application number. We took the provisional driving licence as well, but the post office officer didn't want to see anything else. The process took literally 10 minutes. 

Once you've applied by post, on average, it takes about 10 working days to receive the biometric request letter from the UKVI. You'll have to get it done in a post office within 15 days.


----------



## fatos110 (Oct 2, 2017)

zakmuh said:


> Hi There,
> 
> You must take the letter you've received from the UKVI with barcode. It has your details with visa application number. We took the provisional driving licence as well, but the post office officer didn't want to see anything else. The process took literally 10 minutes.
> 
> Once you've applied by post, on average, it takes about 10 working days to receive the biometric request letter from the UKVI. You'll have to get it done in a post office within 15 days.


Thanks very much for the quick respond. Much appreciated!

I was going to ask one more thing.... Is there any additional forms I need to fill in (apart from FLR (M)) ie. any financial or sponsorship forms?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

We did the paper form, so everything had been asked in that. So based on that...no, no need to fill any additional forms.


----------



## mrslowe (Jan 25, 2015)

zakmuh said:


> Hi There,
> 
> You must take the letter you've received from the UKVI with barcode. It has your details with visa application number. We took the provisional driving licence as well, but the post office officer didn't want to see anything else. The process took literally 10 minutes.
> 
> Once you've applied by post, on average, it takes about 10 working days to receive the biometric request letter from the UKVI. You'll have to get it done in a post office within 15 days.


Thanks!


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

zakmuh said:


> Hi There,
> 
> You must take the letter you've received from the UKVI with barcode. It has your details with visa application number. We took the provisional driving licence as well, but the post office officer didn't want to see anything else. The process took literally 10 minutes.
> 
> Once you've applied by post, on average, it takes about 10 working days to receive the biometric request letter from the UKVI. You'll have to get it done in a post office within 15 days.


Hello Zakmuh, is the 'Biometric Residence' relevant for only if you post application? Or does this include online submissions too? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

Yes, that includes for online submission as well. Only when you do in person application (premium same day service), you give your biometric details then and there at the centre.

I hope this helps


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

zakmuh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, that includes for online submission as well. Only when you do in person application (premium same day service), you give your biometric details then and there at the centre.
> 
> I hope this helps


Do premium applicants get the biometric straightaway or do they have to wait it to be posted? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

Yes, you'll be giving your biometrics straightaway at your appointment.


----------

